# Grocery Store Worker Offers More Than Just A Yogurt Sample



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2011)

http://consumerist.com/2011/07/grocery-store-worker-offers-more-than-just-a-yogurt-sample.html


> Anthony Garcia was indicted last week on federal charges for allegedly  giving a female shopper a yogurt sample that contained his semen.





> According to a police report, the victim told cops Garcia was pushy when  offering her the sample. When she tried it, she thought, it tasted  "gross and disgusting," noting that it "tasted like semen."  A  subsequent lab test confirmed her fears, and further DNA testing of  samples from Garcia showed it was a match.


----------



## granfire (Jul 19, 2011)

didn't we discuss this a while back....along with the merits of certain foods to alter 'the taste' (consumed prior to dispensing the goods)

The of course we need to bring up the New Zealand restauranteur idea of serving shots of equine reproductive fluids, flavored with natural aromas....


----------



## David43515 (Jul 19, 2011)

No, we really don`t HAVE to bring it up. At all. Eeeewwwww. I think I`m "bringing up" my breakfast.


----------



## Flea (Jul 19, 2011)

There was a case in Kentucky almost a decade ago about some guy chasing women around with a supersoaker.  When the cops picked him up, someone decided to test the water in the soaker, and found it to be spiked with the guy's urine.  There was no law against it at the time, so he got off  with a simple "disorderly conduct."

One of the first things to come out of the following legislative session was a charge called "assault with bodily fluids."  Only in Kentucky!  


:goop:


----------



## granfire (Jul 19, 2011)

David43515 said:


> No, we really don`t HAVE to bring it up. At all. Eeeewwwww. I think I`m "bringing up" my breakfast.


soweee
:angel:


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2011)

" noting that it "tasted like semen"??


----------



## granfire (Jul 20, 2011)

seasoned said:


> " noting that it "tasted like semen"??


she has a lucky husband....


----------



## Flea (Jul 20, 2011)

Erm .. shouldn't this thread go over to the "After Dark" forum?


----------



## David43515 (Jul 20, 2011)

seasoned said:


> " noting that it "tasted like semen"??



Yeah, I noticed that too. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And don`t worry Granfire. No blood, no foul.


----------

